# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.1

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.1 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung SGH-T699* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung GT-I5510M* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *Samsung GT-S5301* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *LG P715* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
> *ZTE MF627* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Bertj).* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm MSM8225 CPU.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.    *Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.6 Release Notes:*   * Added possibility to check you balance (credits) online.
* Added possibility to download help files for the phones that can be restored via USB in Octoplus JTAG software.
* Made lots of other improvements.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

